# Elektrische Alternative für Pneumatischen Zylinder



## rise_against (11 März 2014)

Hallo,
  ich bin auf der suche nach einer (elektrischen) Alternative für   Pneumatische Zylinder. Ich möchte damit kleine Bewegungen ausführen, die   ich mit einem Arduino (Mikrokontroller) ansteuere. Diese müssen nicht   sonderlich stark sein und sollten, wenn möglich, mit 5-12V DC   angesteuert werden können (notfalls auch AC und/oder mehr). Ich hätte   mir eine Hubbewegung von 20-50 mm vorgestellt.

  Dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestossen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008OEXQJ6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p86_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JW...

  leider hat dieser "nur" 10mm Hub, ich hätte mir doch etwas mehr gewünscht.
  Nun zu meiner Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen? Gibt es   von euch andere Vorschläge? ev. könnte man den Hub auch mechanisch   erweitern?


  Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon im Voraus


----------



## rheumakay (11 März 2014)

Dir ist klar, dass das nur ein Magnet ist, also nicht angesteuert Hub=0, angesteuert Hub=10mm !
Ich denke du möchtest den Hub über Analogwerte verfahren ?
Schreib doch mal, was du genau vorhast, wie soll dein "Modell" aussehen?

Was hälst du davon:
http://www.fischertechnik.de/home/produkte/industrie.aspx

[url]http://www.staudinger-est.de/simulation/standardmodelle/index.html#drei_achs_portal
[/URL]


----------



## rheumakay (11 März 2014)

oder 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...ub-Laenge-50-mm-Schubleistung-1200-N-Geschwin


----------



## rise_against (11 März 2014)

Ja das ist mir natürlich klar.   Ich möchte mit einem Digitalen Ausgang einen "Zylinder" ein-/ausfahren lassen. (also 0 oder XXmm)
Wie gesagt, es sollte eine Alternative für einen Pneumatischen Zylinder sein (denn das liese sich eher schwierig realisieren mit einem Arduino imho). Muss nicht übermäßig viel Kraft haben. Sollte jedoch mehr Hub haben als der angegebene. Und: sollte möglichst günstig sein.

zur Info was ich damit machen möchte: über einen Ausgang schalte ich eine Bohrmaschine ein und aus. Über einen zweiten Ausgang möchte ich die Drehrichtung ändern (mechanischer Schalter an der Bohrmaschine der umgelegt werden soll)


btw: dein profilbild gefällt mir


----------



## Mobi (12 März 2014)

Würde da nicht eine Wendeschützschaltung mehr Sinn machen? Oder wird das über eine Kupplung gemacht?


----------



## rise_against (12 März 2014)

Mobi schrieb:


> Würde da nicht eine Wendeschützschaltung mehr Sinn machen?




Bei der genannten Bohrmaschine handelt es sich um eine Einphasige -> Wendeschützschaltung kann hier nicht verwendet werden. 
Außerdem müsste ich dazu die Bohrmaschine zerlegen (was ich, wenn möglich, verhindern möchte)


----------



## Mobi (12 März 2014)

Achso, dann ist es ein Kondensatormotor?
Dann brauchst du nur die Kontakte der Hilfswicklung tauschen.

Warum müsstest du dafür die ganze Bohrmschine zerlegen? An den Schalter kommt du doch ran von vorne oder nicht?


----------



## rise_against (12 März 2014)

Danke schonmal. 

Ich weiß leider nicht was für ein Motor es ist (nur das er einphasig ist).
Ich komme von außen nur an den mechanischen Schalter. Um elektrisch dranzukommen müsste ich zumindest mal das Gehäuse aufschrauben, was ich - wie erwähnt - gern vermeiden möchte (wenn möglich).


----------



## Sinix (12 März 2014)

rise_against schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der suche nach einer (elektrischen) Alternative für   Pneumatische Zylinder. Ich möchte damit kleine Bewegungen ausführen, die   ich mit einem Arduino (Mikrokontroller) ansteuere. Diese müssen nicht   sonderlich stark sein und sollten, wenn möglich, mit 5-12V DC   angesteuert werden können (notfalls auch AC und/oder mehr). Ich hätte   mir eine Hubbewegung von 20-50 mm vorgestellt.
> 
> Dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestossen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008OEXQJ6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p86_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JW...
> ...




Hi,
hab das hier schon mal als Ersatz für Pneumatik eingesetzt:

http://www.smcworld.com/actuator/en/controller.do?se_id=1681


----------



## rise_against (12 März 2014)

Sinix schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab das hier schon mal als Ersatz für Pneumatik eingesetzt:
> 
> http://www.smcworld.com/actuator/en/controller.do?se_id=1681



Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich denke jedoch, ohne einen Preis dafür gesehen zu haben, dass dies mein Budget bei weitem überschreiten würde.


----------



## rheumakay (12 März 2014)

was hälst du davon ?
40Euro 35mm Hub
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...Ausfuehrung-ziehend-Anfangs-Endkraft?ref=list


----------



## rise_against (12 März 2014)

Danke, aber ich denke das ist mir auch etwas zu teuer. Danke tzd für die Bemühungen.
So wies aussieht suche ich (wiedermal) nach der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau 

Ich bin tzd für jeden weiteren Rat sehr dankbar.


Das hier habe ich jetzt noch gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/Stellmotor-Zen...terung/dp/B002WO4BJS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

leider habe ich keine Angabe gefunden bezüglich Hub. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit soetwas?


----------



## rheumakay (12 März 2014)

40Euro für nen E-Magneten? Das ist dir zu viel??
Ich weiß nicht was du erwartest?Wieviel möchtest du denn dann ausgeben (max.)
 Na dann mußt du mal zum nächsten Schrottplatz gehen..vielleicht findest du da so was wie einen elektr.Türöffner vom Auto o.ä.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## ostermann (13 März 2014)

Billiger als die 6 EUR für das o.g. Neuteil wird es auf dem Schrottplatz auch nicht. Die Frage ist eher, ob dass Teil wirklich die gesuchte Funktion erfüllt. Diese Stellmotoren fahren nur auf und zu, von Endlage zu Endlage. Positionieren ist dabei nicht vorgesehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## rheumakay (13 März 2014)

@Ostermann
will er ja auch nicht, er möchte ja nur den "schiebeschalter Rechts/Linkslauf" hin und her schalten/schieben.


----------



## rise_against (13 März 2014)

ostermann schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, ob dass Teil wirklich die gesuchte Funktion erfüllt. Diese Stellmotoren fahren nur auf und zu, von Endlage zu Endlage. Positionieren ist dabei nicht vorgesehen.



Doch, das ist genau das was ich möchte. Eben wie ein pneumatischer Zylinder.


----------



## Sinix (1 April 2014)

Die user hier interessiert sicher, wie du es am Ende tatsächlich gemacht hast?


----------



## shrimps (26 April 2014)

Hallöchen,
ich habe in einem Steuerungsprojekt "Aussensteuerung für Schildkrötengehege" mir einen Fensterheber gegönnt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261414639332...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
Das ist ein simpler Linearantrieb mit ca. 15cm Hub.
Ich steuere ihn gepulst an damit er sehr sehr langsam aufmacht.
Beispiel: 20ms Impuls = ca. 2 mm
LG
Hardy


----------



## rheumakay (1 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
dem Themenstarter ist der Preis zu hoch gewesen...außerdem hat der sich auch nicht mehr zu diesem Thema gemeldet...


----------

